# tool to delete duplicate music files like mp3's



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

i have several gigabites of music files most in mp3 format.is there a software or tool to search for duplicates and delete them, or i can delete them? free software preferred.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Easycleaner is a handy little tool for many things, but it can also seek out duplicate files for you. 

And it's free


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just make sure you look at all the duplicate files it is going to delete because there are some required duplicates in your system.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> Just make sure you look at all the duplicate files it is going to delete because there are some required duplicates in your system.


Good advice! :up: I can't remember if you can select the drives / folders that Easycleaner scans, but if you can then it's probably best to restrict it to where your music is stored!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dupeGuru ME is what I use.


----------



## bergstein (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks for the aid!


----------



## DrAW (Aug 13, 2007)

Look at dupeGuru ... one for general files, one for pictures (dupeGuruPE) and one for asudio files (dupeGuru ME) small price but worth the money

DrAW


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*DrAW*, see the suggestion made five months ago a couple of posts up.


----------

